# Spikey Boo <3



## smknowitall101 (Dec 14, 2013)

RIP Spike... Momma lives you so much and always will. You were my little man... My first rat. You mean the world to me and I wish you could have lived forever. Idk why you passed away (I assume old age because your brother passed away about 6 months ago and the vet said there wasn't and pneumonia or respiratory problems) b but I'm glad you got to pass away in my arms. I love you always and forever. I hope I gave you the best life possible. I truly tried. The paw print that I took off yours with the non toxic ink and making you walk on paper (you weren't to pleased lol) after you're brother passed away is the paw print that I am going to tattoo on my wrist. I love you my little boo. I'll visit your grave in the backyard and I will never ever forget you... You hold a special place in my heart... Always and forever.


----------



## smknowitall101 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry about the typos guys. I'm on my phone and didn't proofread!!!


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## smknowitall101 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you. I miss him so much.


----------

